
COE: Why was I fired from Amazon? - liareye
https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/home/coe-why-was-i-fired
======
horatiocain
Working at a company like this sounds like a nightmare hellscape and this guy
should join a startup and enjoy life again.

~~~
teh_klev
Doesn't need to be a startup, just a normal company that doesn't have internal
business speak that make it sound like a certain cult.

------
danblick
If you manage to offend 8 people above you in the org chart (without winning
others to defend you), and you get fired solely because these people don't
trust you, what's the case against that?

------
Terr_
> 2.9 years

There isn't some weird RSU mis-incentive possible here, is there?

~~~
danblick
Probably not. Hiring is expensive and time consuming, as is training up new
employees.

------
xupybd
If this is all about 2015 why is it new news?

